# preferred stakes for s/h users



## Cinderella (Oct 8, 2006)

I was wondering what some of you other s/h users use for staking. It can be tough to wind a bamboo stake through all of those pellets. Especially with a well developed root system.


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

I use the thin metal stakes with the loop at the top. I don't like those bamboo ones.


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

a metal hanger hooked on rim then wrapped around then bent upwards then bend a hook for the flower. adjust as needed. haven't done it myself yet but will plan on doing it soon..maybe...i still have bamboo ones...havent figured out what im gonna do yet


----------

